# Using Fipronil on lawn



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, we have a product in our country as shown in the image. It has 5% Fipronil active ingredient. Can I use the product directly on my lawn? Does it kill mosquitoes? And how much amount per gallon per 1000 square foot should I use? When can I water the lawn after spraying?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

tldr; I would highly recommend you do not. I don't think a broadcast Fipronil app on your lawn will kill many mosquitos, but could kill a ton of beneficial insects.

Odds are nothing you spray on your lawn will having meaningful impact on your Mosquito population. Mosquitos don't hang out in a reasonably maintained lawn, they like to take shelter in shaded, damp areas like under leaves of shrubs, the eves of your house, under patio furniture, etc. So odds are they never touch the stuff. For mosquitos, most recommend something Talestar P or Cyzmic CS as a perimeter spray.

The difference between these products and Fipronil is they will just kill the bug that touches it. Fipronil will be brought back to the colony and kill everything there, too. Mosquitos don't have colonies. Bees do. So one hapless bee comes and lands on a clover flower.... the whole hive is toast.

If you want to get something on the lawn and need to take out the colony (like ants), Fipronil gel is great for baits. Or granular Talestar works well as a contact insecticide but I would not suggest anyone broadcast spray Fipronil on their lawn.


----------

